# fruit of the loom tagless - can you screen print over the tag and make it look good?



## losangeles85 (Sep 21, 2007)

on the fol tagless tee anybody know if you can actually screenprint over their print and make it look good,anybody got any samples?


----------



## mrebrandstudios (May 31, 2007)

Hello Losangeles85

No you can not screenprint over their print and make it look good.
I hope this saves you some trouble.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I have done it before and it looked great. HOWEVER, it was a two color print. A solid square to cover the tagless, then the other color for logo. A lot of trouble, but the client was willing to pay for it.


----------

